# Favorite Sandwich



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

This diet has me dreaming of food (submarines, Subs, Hoagies...That should cover you all) What is your favorite go to "Sub" when you hit the local sandwich shop?

Mine would have to be a Steak and cheese (American cheese) with a very light coat of mayo. 

Now im drooling over my keyboard...It's been to long.


Second:
I also like Italian subs with everything including hot peppers and oil.


Ok back to my oatmeal


----------



## Bubba (Mar 20, 2008)

Steak in cheese is up there. I also like the roasted chicken from Subway on wheat. Come to think of it, I believe thats what i'll have for lunch today.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

Provolone Cheese Steak Hogie 

A good Gyro is a close second


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

The Atlantic city regular with hot peppers on the side!!!!!! You guys can order them online from https://atlanticcitysubshops.com/ Try em you wont be dissapointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

esquired said:


> A good Gyro is a close second





Man this is going to be a bad topic!


----------



## slim357 (Mar 20, 2008)

When i was at school i would order sandwichs from a place called "are U hungry" (which is also how the answered the phones kinda got on my nerves after a while) They made all types of "fat" sandwichs my fav was the fat mojo which was 2 cheese burgers, 1 mozzarella stick, chicken fingers, bacon, egg, mayo, ketchup (i dont eat mayo so id have em hold that) another I liked was the "fat bitch" (sorry about the lang but that was its name) which was Cheese steak, chicken fingers, 2 mozzarella sticks, mayo, ketchup


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 20, 2008)

The meatball sub from Firehouse! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 20, 2008)

From Subway:

Coldcut Trio, with banana peppers, black olives, green peppers, maybe lettuce, tomatos, just a little mayo. Sweet tea to wash it down.


----------



## little anth (Mar 20, 2008)

philly cheese steak is my fav i love em


----------



## redbug (Mar 20, 2008)

A roast prok italinio from lenny's in conshy. yum yum yum

Wayne


----------



## whj812 (Mar 20, 2008)

My Favorite sandwich has to be a Cuban!!!! When I lived in Florida, there was this little meat market in Tampa we would always go and get them.........

Best Sandwich to ever meet my stomach!!!!!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 20, 2008)

A mirandy special, take a hoagie roll, slice it down the middle and open it up, lay on all the ingrediants of an american hoagie, all the ingrediants of an italian hoagie, now layer a generous amount of roast beef, cut another hoagie roll place it on top and you have a sammich, you'll have a hard time eating the whole thing.


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 20, 2008)

My favorite is a "Steak Michael" named after the owner of the pizza shop I go to. Its a cheese steak with pepperoni, mushrooms, bacon,green peppers, provolone and sauteed onions. I cant get enough of them.


----------



## SMDave (Mar 20, 2008)

the local sub shop here, Hoagie Haven has the most delicious subs. My favorite is the phat lady, cheese steak with fries and mozzarella sticks. The sanchez is also great, chicken cutlet with fries, mozarella sticks, and their secret "sanchez sauce."


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> The Atlantic city regular with hot peppers on the side!!!!!! You guys can order them online from https://atlanticcitysubshops.com/ Try em you wont be dissapointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That place is great! Best rolls in the worls and stuffed out hogies!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 20, 2008)

Cast&Blast said:


> My favorite is a "Steak Michael" named after the owner of the pizza shop I go to. Its a cheese steak with pepperoni, mushrooms, bacon,green peppers, provolone and sauteed onions. I cant get enough of them.



OK - which shop?


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 20, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > The Atlantic city regular with hot peppers on the side!!!!!! You guys can order them online from https://atlanticcitysubshops.com/ Try em you wont be dissapointed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 they make them rolls in atlantic city and we use to be able to buy them from a little farm market "still can"  We would slice em open, load em with butter and nuke em till the butter melted!!!!!!!! man that was some good eattin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 20, 2008)

Buffalo Chicken Cheese steak and a Ice cold draft


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the Philly steak and cheese w/ everything on white w/ mayo and extra jalepenos!! Except no onions :roll:


----------



## JustFishN (Mar 20, 2008)

cheeseburger grinder.....everything on it.. not hots...but extra banana hots lol


----------



## switchback (Mar 20, 2008)

Philly cheese with Texas Pete hot sauce and lots of onion or Subway Blt with double meat, chedder cheese, lettuce, onion, black olive, bannana peppers, and mayo.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

banana peppers rule!


----------



## JustFishN (Mar 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> banana peppers rule!



ohh ya they do.. and so does Texas Petes hot sauce....loveeeee it


----------



## Popeye (Mar 21, 2008)

I could eat nothing but sammies. I love sammies. All kinds.
In no particular order:

Philly Cheese Steak
Gyro
Monte Cristo
Rueben
Patty Melt
French Dip
Meatball sub w/mozzarella
Cheeseburger (all kinds of cheeses and fixin's so I'll just list Cheeseburgers once).
Bratwurst
Lithuanian Sausage
Italian Sausage
BLT
Fried Egg sammich
Cheese and onion
Tomato
Tomato and cheese
Tomato and lettuce
Peanutbutter and pork sausage (patties, not links)
Heck, even a PB&J works for me.
Fluff-R-Nutter

I'm sure there are more but those are the ones that come to mind right now.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 21, 2008)

> Peanutbutter and pork sausage (patties, not links)



:shock: That's a new one to me! 


The wife and kids think I'm crazy because I'll sometimes put a slice of cheese on my pb sandwich, lol.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 21, 2008)

Had a roommate that used to eat those. I thought it was pretty nasty sounding until I tried it once. I don't make them often, but occasionally we have a few patties left over from breakfast and I'll save them for a sammich.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 22, 2008)

Darn this post!!!!!!!!!!! im about to fly back to jersey just so i can get a freshly made WAWA regular shorty sub with oil mayo and vinagar at 12:30 at night


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 22, 2008)

I love Italian hoagies with lots of onions, sweet and hot peppers, with oil and vinegar. I also love cheese steaks, with sauce onions and mushrooms. I prefer a nice hard chewy roll. I also love cheese steak hoagies (weber, california style steak), steak, cheese, a little sauce, a little mayo, lettuce, tomato, onitons. 

Pulled pork BBQ is hard to beat, with cole slaw on the side or on the sandwich. 

I also love all sorts of regular sandwiches....too many to list.


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey esquired,
Mama mia's, one in Hatfield the other in Quakertown very good eats if you get up that way.

Another favorite of mine is for breakfast, I toast up some english muffins, fry up some eggs. top the eggs with prosciutto,provolone and roasted red peppers. Some times I use a long hoagie roll and make a dinner out of it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2008)

Well since I live between Hatfield and Quakertown I can get a Michaels no matter which way I go  


Thanks!

What is up with the new name?


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 22, 2008)

Check out new name thread


----------



## Zman (Mar 23, 2008)

Primanti Brothers. Pastrami & Cheese. Check out this heart attack!


----------



## dougdad (Mar 23, 2008)

Homemade Bacon, egg, and cheese burger, with lett. and tomato. eeeemmmmm gggoooodddd LOL


----------

